# Best College PG



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Nash holds three-day camp*



> In early July, Nash held the first Steve Nash Skills Academy in Union, N.J. The event is a three-day camp for the nation's top college and prep point guards, and it is run by Nike. No player who attended was taller than 6 feet 2.
> 
> Texas' D.J. Augustin, Kansas' Mario Chalmers and Sherron Collins, UCLA's Darren Collison, Virginia Commonwealth's Eric Maynor, Michigan State's Drew Neitzel, Duke's Greg Paulus, Gonzaga's Jeremy Pargo, Villanova's Scottie Reynolds and Georgetown's Jonathan Wallace made the trip. Seven of those players (Augustin, Chalmers, Collison, Maynor, Neitzel, Pargo and Reynolds) were all-conference performers last season. Each worked as a counselor for the 22 high school players while also working on drills taught by Nash.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shame on you TM, you left out the best PG on your list. Sean Singletary is undoubtedly the best point guard in college


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sean Singletary, Tywon Lawson, Derrick Rose, Eric Gordon...............

I stole what the article had and had no desire to keep adding names


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It sure isn't Ronald Steele or Dominic James.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

We had a thread on this early in the season last year, and I was the only one who even mentioned Neitzel. Now that people actually know who he is, I don't see much reason to jump off the bandwagon. He's an amazing leader, big play shooter, and he can hit the deep ball. MSU's a top 10 team this year, imo.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> It sure isn't Ronald Steele or Dominic James.


Is James hurt too? It's a shame Steele will have to watch this season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Singletary might be the best player in college basketball


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Neitzel IMO. Great ball-handler, excellent dribble penetrator, very clutch. He doesn't ditribute as well as some other PG's but when he chooses too (or is forced to) he can run a team real well too.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Tywon Lawson. I was a little cold on him last year (still liked him), but I think he could really take it to another level this year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

No love for Jeremy Pargo?

What about Derrick Low of Washington St?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> No love for Jeremy Pargo?
> 
> What about Derrick Low of Washington St?


over guys on that list? no.


----------



## PM Thor (Oct 27, 2003)

He might not be the best in the country, but just keep an eye on Drew Lavender for Xavier.

He transferred out of Oklahoma 2 years ago, last year averaged 11 points, 5 assists, 2.9 to 1 A/TO ratio, 45 FG %, 45% 3 pt too.

...averaged 15.3 ppg. and 6.0 apg. during XU's last 12 games, helping XU to a 10-2 record and the NCAA Second Round...scored 17 points and had five assists in the win over BYU, including 15 points in the second half alone to lead the Xavier comeback from nine points down...tied his career high with nine assists in each of the two A-10 Tournament games...had 72 assists and just 16 turnovers for the last 12 games, which translates into a gaudy 4.50-to-1.00 assist-to-turnover ratio. 

Just keep a keen eye out people, he will sneek up on the leaderboard. Guaranteed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he was so hyped up going into his freshman season. then we had to hear all about it again while he sat out his transfer year. this is his "junior" year, right? he better hurry up and live up to the hype.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> he was so hyped up going into his freshman season. then we had to hear all about it again while he sat out his transfer year. this is his "junior" year, right? he better hurry up and live up to the hype.


He was a junior last year. I thought he played the point real well last year, and was also Xavier's best deep shooter.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya Lavender has game my choice for Preseason POY in Atlantic 10


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

CHN's Top PG's



> 1. Darren Collison, UCLA
> 2. Drew Neitzel, Michigan State
> 3. Sean Singletary, Virginia
> 4. D.J. Augustin, Texas
> ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mr Singeltary for me


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jamont Gordon and Sean Singletary can play on my team any day, but Collison was clutch last year and he will be even more so with Afflalo gone. He plays D, can shoot, controls the offense well, and always finds a way to the basket. Complete package for the NCAA and he has that NBA caliber speed/quickness.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Gotta go with Eric Maynor.

I like Sherron Collins of Kansas too.


----------



## kickball (May 19, 2007)




----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rivals.com's top 10 point guards entering the 2007-08 season:

http://collegebasketball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=727515

:laugh:

oh my


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ty Lawson.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Hard to pass over Collison, but my gut says Maynor. I think Eric is a major diamond in the rough at VCU. The guy's list of weaknesses is pretty small; I think he has some Chris Paul in him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I really like Singletary's game, but I have to go with Collison. Lawson's up there for me too.


----------



## kickball (May 19, 2007)

kickball said:


>


Not a bad opening game for Jonny on the Spot


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gimme Singletary. None of those guys can put a team on their shoulders offensively like Singletary can. Dominic James can be taken off the list...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

My top PG's, no order:

Eric Maynor, Eric Gordon, Nick Calathes(Sleeper...pure PG w/ mad passing skills...will be on that list by the end of the year), Derrick Rose, Sean Singletary, Ty Lawson........


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> My top PG's, no order:
> 
> Eric Maynor, Eric Gordon, Nick Calathes(Sleeper...pure PG w/ mad passing skills...will be on that list by the end of the year), Derrick Rose, Sean Singletary, Ty Lawson........


Too bad Calathes is like 6'7'' and plays forward. You might be thinking of Jai Lucas who is actually Florida's point guard.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's 6-5 and Scout and I think most everyone else ranked him as a PG all through high school.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Calathes is a PG in actuality, although he doesn't play it on Florida. He's an absolutely dynamite passer and a matchup nightmare at 6'6. He can play other positions, but his best spot is PG.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

While Derrick Rose might prove otherwise by the end of the year, I don't like giving freshmen too much credit on one or two games, or potential, before they've actually done it against tough competition. So I went with Darren Collison edging out DJ Augustin. And I love Ty Lawson, too.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Too bad Calathes is like 6'7'' and plays forward. You might be thinking of Jai Lucas who is actually Florida's point guard.


Um no, I know who Lucas is but i was talking about Calathes. Kid can play the 1, 2, or 3 and is definately the best PG on the team when they play him there. 

Overall though, i would say Eric Maynor is the best PG in the country based on last year, followed by Singletary and Lawson....I think Rose will outshine the other fresh PG's, but Gordon and Calathes will be close behind. my opinion


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

Lawson or Rose.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wonder if Patty Mills will get into this discussion by seasons end


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they were already talking about him on the ESPN pregame show


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching the Tennessee v. Texas game at the moment, and I'm reminded just how good DJ Augustin is. Very quick with really good instincts for getting the right guys involved in the right spots.

Admittedly, though, with a hometown college team that has been led by Terrance Simmons, Mitch Ohnstad, Kerwin Fleming, Kevin Burleson, Adam Boone, Aaron Robinson, Kevin Payton, Lawrence McKenzie, Limar Wilson, etc. over the past decade, I tend to gush about point guards with even moderately good combinations of athleticism, skills and intelligence.


----------



## PM Thor (Oct 27, 2003)

I must once again push for Lavender. He won't get the points, but he runs the floor better than I have seen in a long time. X beat IU tonight, and Lavender helped to extend the IU defense, thus opening it up for the other players. The little things. Drew can change the focus of a defense just by his presence.

I know he won't get the national love, but damn, that guy can run a team like clockwork. Very, very good PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lavender has been terrific to start the season that's for sure.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont think I have seen anyone use the stutter step so well


----------



## MardyCollins (Nov 9, 2007)

drew lavender should be up there.


----------

